# Edit in Photoshop in ProPhoto rgb



## jjlad (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi there,
I'd like to take advantage of ProPhoto RGB's larger color space when editing in photoshop. Is there a way to ensure that is the profile that gets assigned during the 'Edit in Photoshop CC" process?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes....the colour space is specified on the Preferences>External Editing tab (usually, ProPhotoRGB is set as the default).


----------



## jjlad (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Jim! I thought I had to change something in PS too, but looks like as long as LR is set that way it works,


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 12, 2015)

You still have to make sure that the PS Colour Settings (Edit menu) are setup in such a way as to not convert the ProPhotoRGB profile on the file from Lightroom. The default settings work fine, so it sounds as though yours haven't been changed.


----------

